# torsion bars



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

hey gang,i just got my artic mount installed on my 1990 1/2 ton pick up.3350 lbs.front end.my question is thay did not touch my torsions.my truck sits high up.i went home and put the 7.6 poly plow on.and the truck went down but the bottom of the mount is still about 8 inches above the ground.the steering is quite tough to turn to.do you think the torsions should be cranked.also no timbrens istalled.truck is sitting high has about a 3 inch lift.but the front is only 3350 lbs.please let me know if i should go back and tell them to crank the torsions.thanks.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Check out the thread in the Chevy Trucks down below. You might find your answer there. I personally cannot give you an answer but you might find it there. 

JP


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

http://plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=17173
This is thread that is located there.

JP


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I had my 7.5 western pro plow installed on a 2001 GMC 1500. Got to the dealership after it was first installed and experience the same thing, Stiff turning.

I just built a frame for placing ballast (sand/salt/calcium bags) in the bed behind the wheel wells. Placed between 600-700 pounds in there. Then installed some timbrens. Road much much better after that.


----------

